# Jak zmusić niektóre programy do korzystania z ustawień EQ ?

## Marvell

Korzystam z alsaequal, globalnego equalizera dla alsy. Mam problem z tym, że tylko niektóre aplikacje korzystają z jego ustawień (MOC, firefox), a na przykład audacious i opera już nie. Dlaczego?

.asoundrc: 

```
pcm.plugequal{ 

  type equal 

    slave.pcm "plug:dmix" 

} 

ctl.equal{ 

  type equal 

} 

          

#I couldn't get this working, but I just assume it's essential 

pcm.equal{ 

  type plug 

  slave.pcm "plug:dmix" 

} 

              

pcm.!default { 

  type plug                                                                                      

  slave.pcm "plugequal"                                                                          

}
```

----------

## ryba84

U mnie wygląda to tak:

.asoundrc 

```

ctl.equal {

  type equal;

}

pcm.plugequal {

  type equal;

  slave.pcm "plug:dmix";

}

pcm.!default {

  type plug;

  slave.pcm plugequal;

}

```

I nie muszę zmieniać żadnych ustawień w programach. Działają od ręki.

----------

## Marvell

Dalej to samo.

A nie masz utworzonego pliku asoundrc.conf w /etc?

Mam rozumieć, że ustawienia działają w programach które wymieniłem, tzn opera czy audacious?

Może problem tkwi gdzieś w ustawieniu flag przy ich instalacji?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ryba84

Nie mam asoundrc.conf w /etc. Audaciousa ani opery nie mam, ale w pozostałych programach nie ma problemu. Może jak będę miał trochę czasu to sprawdzę pod operą.

----------

## no4b

U mnie Opera też olewa ustawienia. Z qmmp jest jeszcze gorzej, bo:

```

Output: plugin loaded - libalsa.so

ALSA lib pcm.c:2171:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib64/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_equal.so

OutputALSA: Error opening PCM device default

SoundCore: unable to initialize output

```

Próbowałem aktualizacji od alsaequal 0.6, ale nie pomogło. Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł?

----------

## no4b

Po dochodzeniu wymyśliłem workaround:

```

LD_PRELOAD="/usr/lib64/libasound.so.2.0.0:usr/lib64/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_equal.so" qmmp

```

Qmmp działa i dźwięk jest equalizowany.

----------

## Marvell

U mnie to nie pomaga:

```
LD_PRELOAD="/usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0:usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_equal.so" qmmp

ERROR: ld.so: object 'usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_equal.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

General: plugin loaded - libfileops.so

General: plugin loaded - libhal.so

General: plugin loaded - libhotkey.so

General: plugin loaded - liblyrics.so

General: plugin loaded - libmpris.so

General: plugin loaded - libnotifier.so

General: plugin loaded - libstatusicon.so

Skin: set skin :/default

Skin: cannot find region.txt. Transparency disabled

Visual: plugin loaded - libanalyzer.so

StateHandler: Current state: Buffering; previous state: Stopped

Decoder: plugin loaded - libaac.so

Decoder: plugin loaded - libcdaudio.so

Decoder: plugin loaded - libcue.so

Decoder: plugin loaded - libflac.so

Decoder: plugin loaded - libmad.so

Decoder: plugin loaded - libmplayer.so

Decoder: plugin loaded - libvorbis.so

Decoder: unable to find factory by url

Output: plugin loaded - libalsa.so

ok

DecoderMAD: Fixed rate detected

DecoderMAD: Total time: 316920

OutputALSA: frequency=44100, channels=2, bits=16

OutputALSA: can pause: 0

DecoderMAD: 68583 bytes skipped

StateHandler: Current state: Playing; previous state: Buffering

===== metadata ======

ARTIST = PAKTOFONIKA

TITLE = Priorytety

ALBUM = 

COMMENT = http://mp3.wp.pl

GENRE = Hip-Hop

YEAR = 

TRACK = 

== end of metadata ==

StateHandler: Current state: Stopped; previous state: Playing

OutputALSA: closing pcm_handle

DecoderMAD: deleting input_buf

DecoderMAD: deleting output_buf

Visual::~Visual()

```

dlaczego nie może wczytać tego "libasound_module_pcm_equal.so"

Z audaciousem też nie działa. Macie jakies pomysły?

----------

## no4b

Spróbuj dodać "/" przed usr/[...].

----------

## Marvell

```
 LD_PRELOAD="/usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0:/usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_equal.so" qmmp

General: plugin loaded - libfileops.so                                                            

General: plugin loaded - libhal.so

General: plugin loaded - libhotkey.so

General: plugin loaded - liblyrics.so

General: plugin loaded - libmpris.so

General: plugin loaded - libnotifier.so

General: plugin loaded - libstatusicon.so

Skin: set skin :/default

Skin: cannot find region.txt. Transparency disabled

Visual: plugin loaded - libanalyzer.so

StateHandler: Current state: Buffering; previous state: Stopped

Decoder: plugin loaded - libaac.so

Decoder: plugin loaded - libcdaudio.so

Decoder: plugin loaded - libcue.so

Decoder: plugin loaded - libflac.so

Decoder: plugin loaded - libmad.so

Decoder: plugin loaded - libmplayer.so

Decoder: plugin loaded - libvorbis.so

Decoder: unable to find factory by url

Output: plugin loaded - libalsa.so

ok

DecoderMAD: Fixed rate detected

DecoderMAD: Total time: 283780

OutputALSA: frequency=44100, channels=2, bits=16

OutputALSA: can pause: 0

DecoderMAD: 953 bytes skipped

StateHandler: Current state: Playing; previous state: Buffering

===== metadata ======

ARTIST = HEMP GRU

TITLE = elo

ALBUM = 

COMMENT = 

GENRE = Unknown

YEAR = 

TRACK = 21

== end of metadata ==

StateHandler: Current state: Stopped; previous state: Playing

OutputALSA: closing pcm_handle

DecoderMAD: deleting input_buf

DecoderMAD: deleting output_buf

Visual::~Visual()

```

Niby wczytuje ok, ale efektu nie widać w dalszym ciągu.

no4b, możesz wkleić swój .asoundrc?

Co jeszcze mogę zrobić?  :Confused: 

----------

## no4b

```
ctl.equal { 

  type equal; 

} 

pcm.plugequal { 

  type equal; 

  slave.pcm "plug:dmix"; 

} 

pcm.!default { 

        type plug; 

        slave.pcm plugequal;

}
```

----------

## Marvell

Bez zmian, ciągle ustawienia alsaequal nie są wczytywane przez audaciousa i opere.

Help.

----------

## Marvell

z operą poradziłem sobie uruchamiając ją w ten sposób:

```
aoss opera
```

Działa to tylko właśnie z operą, z audaciousem ani qmmp nie przynosi żadnego efektu.

?

----------

